# Need Ideas Asap!! Please



## ballinchiclid (May 22, 2008)

Its my b-day soon...soon im looking forward to a new fish...but thats the problem..... I dont know what type fish to buy.... I need to know the best looking african chiclid ever!! Please!!.............. Try to make it rare too. 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Tell us about your setup... cause without any info on tank size, filtration, tank mates, etc, i and any other responsible member on here won't give you any ideas.


----------



## ballinchiclid (May 22, 2008)

Sorry I forgot.........

I got a 55gal tank..emperor 400...and thats it for filtration.

Fish:
1 Frontosa
3 Aceis
1 Strawberry Peacock
1 Sunshine Peacock
1 Albino Red Peacock
1 Ob Peacock


----------



## ballinchiclid (May 22, 2008)

Please!!! Someone Reply!!....I need To Know as soon as posibble!!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Your frontosa is going to outgrow this tank, so it's hard to advise on further stocking at this point.

Kim


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

Hmm.. your tank is a bunch of pretty melow guys with the front... You are probably safest staying with another peacock. Many haps are also melow, but most get large for that tank, especially with what you already have.

How about a couple of catfish. I have Synodontis Lucippinis. They are really cool fish and get to be about 3 1/2 inches only. They are from Lake Tanganika. And, they are pretty rare!

Otherwise all the fish I would consider adding are very pretty, but not all that rare. Yellow labs may work, although their temperment can vary (the one I have now is rather agressive, but I have had some very sweet ones in the past.) But with what you have int hat tank, Catfish might be a safer choice.

On a different note, that is a rather small tank for a front.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

There is a pic somewhere on here of a front with a Yellow lab sticking out of its mouth. 

Kim


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeah I have seen that picture... I guess it depends on the size of the front and yellow lab... From what I know though, that Front will have stunted growth in that tank and probably won't get a whole lot bigger, but not sure what you could add in the tank otherwise... In theory a 3 1/2 inch catfish will also fit in a Front's mouth....

Hmmm... maybe you could ask for a 100 gallon tank for your birthday instead of a new fish???


----------



## offthedeepend (Apr 7, 2008)

Hold on there buddy. your previous post from 5/24 went like this:
hey guys....
I got a 55gal fish tank with an emeror 400.. i take good care of it by adding black carbon, clean filter, and clean the whole filter. My tank water is still messy, i changed the water( did a 15gal water change) and that didnt help. On top of that..my impeler doenst work so my bio-wheels wont spin. :-? PLease Help!! taking in any comments!!

How long has this tank been going? Is it cycled? Is the tank stable enough for new additions now??

I know it is exciting to go out and get new fish but make sure its safe to do so. Do your research and your new fish will live long enough to enjoy them.
Good luck!


----------

